# Apache RTR FI or Pulsar 150 DTSi???



## Sharx (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi frns,
I wanna buy a bike next month(or may be this by last week of this month) but I'm very confused about which one to buy.All bikers,bike enthusiasts,pros and guys with biking knowlegde kindly help me in selecting.I'm also attaching a poll with this post just to have an overall idea of ppl's choice.It would be really helpful frnds if u state the reason for ur choice.
Thanx in advance...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 4, 2008)

Apache just cus every second guy has a bloody pulsar.

BTW do have a look at unicorn too.


----------



## ray|raven (Aug 4, 2008)

^Yea , Unicorn is damn good.

Gives me ~50 Kmpl in the city.


----------



## laptops4u (Aug 4, 2008)

i have Unicon and it is very good , ill suggest unicon ..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 4, 2008)

Unicorn FTW!!!!


----------



## vilas_patil (Aug 4, 2008)

It's rightly said every 3rd bike you see around is Pulsar... So you can clearly see the choice of most bikers who are concerned about Style, Power & *millage*. No other bike has these combination at present.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 4, 2008)

^^and be lost in teh damn crowd? and mind you unicorn's engine is perhaps the most refined.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 4, 2008)

Apparently Honda is gonna be out with a new bike soon? Might just outdate the Unicorn.


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 4, 2008)

Didja not hear of the latest 150cc "non-imported" sports-bike release... Yamaha YZF R15
*tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:WDVu7zfLTBsJ::bikezfreek.files.wordpress.com/2008/01/yamahayzf-r15_site_011.jpg​ DiASil cylinder, liquid-cooled, fuel injected, 4-stroke, SOHC, 4-valve 149.8cc, ~17bhp, 131kg, linked type monocross suspension, tubeless tyres, 0-60km/h in 3.0 sec, 0-100km/h in 9 sec, top speed : 145km/h, ~35-40kmpl in city riding conditions. Available in black & blue.

The price - 98k.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 4, 2008)

The new Unicorno. Its Goodo.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 4, 2008)

@koolbluez: That doesn't look like the R15 at all. Sure you got the right pic?


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 4, 2008)

Yamaha r15 + pics 
on-road price = 1.08l (chennai)
fuel eff. = 40kmpl

wait for *Yamaha FZ-150*
it'll be comin in Q4 of 2008.


both bajaj & TVS's engine & g-box are really crappy compared to Honda's
but unicorn aint no where near these two when it comes to style, feature & performance.

unicorn = bigger splendour. 
was designed for comfort, just comfort.


----------



## Garbage (Aug 4, 2008)

Apache RTR...

n if u have more budget, then go for Yamaha R-15  FTW


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 4, 2008)

goobimama said:


> @koolbluez: That doesn't look like the R15 at all. Sure you got the right pic?



it looked like a deformed R1

Pulsar 150 DTSi is bout 65k onroad, while R15 will be bout 1.07L onroad.
A unicon + PSP + an ipod + leather jacket makes better flaunt than R15 if u have 1L 



s18000rpm said:


> Yamaha r15 + pics
> 
> wait for *Yamaha FZ-150*
> it'll be comin in Q4 of 2008.


FZ 150 ll be  bout 10~12k cheaper than R15 na?


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 4, 2008)

fz150 will be the yamaha's answer to p150, rtr, unicorn, cbz


----------



## Sharx (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanx for the response guys,and i'm well aware of unicorn,as Honda has name in engine manufacturing,but the only issues I feel are,(1) I heard the service and parts availability isn't gud for it.(2) My height might not permit me to go for it.I have tried pulsar,and i can ride it easily and well apache has even less height(1100mm,i think) so that should not be a problem but uni looks like tallest of them and moreover I have not tried it,so ruling it out from my choice.Anyways shall look for Yamaha FZ 150.Does anyone know d specs??


----------



## ray|raven (Aug 5, 2008)

Honda service rocks.
They are prompt and do the work very well.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2008)

I my self have plusar 150 DTsi so i'll recommend dat....i didnt have a budget 4 apache 
otherwise looks r pretty good....

Btw it depends on ur needs in a bike what u want speed,mileage or capacity...

i had hero-honda splendour for the last 4 years.....it was awesome bike in terms 
of mileage...we used 2 go 2 pune,shirdi,lonavala on it ....


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 5, 2008)

Yamaha YZF15 is a BIG P.O.S 150cc for 1.05Lakh, gotta be burning money to even go for that. Apache has done good but if you are first time buyer then go with tried and tested Pulsar 150 DTSi. New Speedometer and illuminated switches makes Night Driving on Pulsar like a ride on X bike. Personally have a Unicorn and has been a smooth ride for past 3 years. Moreover to compete with YZF15 Honda is bringing in a new 150cc bike which is more sporty in looks just like YZF R15 and is priced around 60K. Later this year or next year Honda is also bringing 600cc FireBlade to India.


----------



## Sharx (Aug 5, 2008)

@ plasma_snake: I'm a new rider,though I have tried my hand at 2-3 bikes but i'm still very newbie..u c i'm not confident to ride with a girl as pillion rider....
Pulsar is good lookwise and all but its gearbox is problematic(i heard from my frnds,who owns it) so do you think for a newbie like me it wud be ok?,i mean gear shifting and throttle controlling are the most difficult part of riding a bike(i feel that,and well i can be wrong)

And oh ya guys i chked FZ150 and i was OMBFG after seeing it...!!!!!!!Man,thats some piece of machine!!!!!!!Its A.W.E.S.O.M.E...!!Surely it gonna pawn all other bikes in this segment..at least it will put other bike manufacturers to drawing board again...!


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 5, 2008)

dont get too excited bout fz 150

i'm worried that yamaha might compromise on quality over price, example is r15.


as a new rider you wont even notice the gear box/engine problem (no offence)


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 5, 2008)

Every guy has few dreams set for his new bike and more if its the first one. So what do you weigh more, Performance, Mileage or Looks. Weigh these aspects out, consider ur options accordingly and make the final decision. If still has problem making one, provide us with the lil' insight on your preferences mentioned above.


----------



## humanbeing (Aug 6, 2008)

^ as in serial in bindass channel called "champ"  a bikers serial !

to OP : go for honda unicorn as you yourself says new to biking. 

//currently enjoying my Pulsar DTS-i 180cc


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 6, 2008)

humanbeing said:


> ^ as in serial in bindass channel called "champ"  a bikers serial !
> 
> to OP : go for honda unicorn as you yourself says new to biking.
> 
> //currently enjoying my Pulsar DTS-i 180cc



Abe abhi tak teri pulsar tere weight se bend nahin hue kya


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 6, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Abe abhi tak teri pulsar tere weight se bend nahin hue kya


----------



## axxo (Aug 6, 2008)

How is pulsar 200/220 dts-fi. Any modification in terms of body than the regular 150cc?
I see very few of them on street. what would be the cost of 200 and 220 cc pulsar?


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 6, 2008)

p200  = 74k at chennai

-------------------------
go to the showrooms of respective mfgs', go on a test ride.

take the bike, ride it in long stretch of road , you'll see how good the bike accelerates, test the brakes, then take it to street & see how good it is in corners


----------



## Sharx (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanx for the response guys,I really appreciate those valuable inputs by experienced bikers in our forum..
finally I have decided on TVS apache FI,With the help of my pulsar 150 and 180 friends(who test drove it and gave me their feedback)The only issue with it at this point of time is there is only one TVS mechanic/shop who is qualified to open the engine but anyways TVS is training more mechanics for the purpose.so not to worry..


----------

